# Stadt München streicht Fisch von Kita-Speiseplänen



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2023)

Also meine (mittlerweile Teenager), hätten vor Freude Luftsprünge gemacht. Ansonsten wahrscheinlich ein logischer Schritt mit einem Anteil Konsequenz


----------



## Mikesch (5. Januar 2023)

Meine Tochter konnte im Kindergartenalter eine/n im Ganzen gebratene/n Forelle/Saibling selbstständig (grätenfrei) essen.

Aber selbst die meisten Erwachsenen tun sich bei einem "echten" Fisch auf dem Teller schwer, wie sollen es dann die Kinder lernen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Januar 2023)

Die Kinder die ich kenne, würden sich höchstens auf Fischstäbchen stürzen


----------



## liac (5. Januar 2023)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Belastung von Fisch mit Schwermetallen und Mikroplastik



Na dann lieber die mit Medikamenten vollgepumpten Masthähnchenreste in den Nuggets in Kopf. Oder is Fleisch mitlerweile auch schon verboten, weil sich zu viele Veganer beschwert haben ? 



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Süßwasserfische sein keine Alternative, da sie zu viele Gräten enthalten.



Demnächst sind die Leute echt nur noch in der Lage Y-Food zu schlürfen.   

Lg liac


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2023)

liac schrieb:


> Demnächst sind die Leute echt nur noch in der Lage Y-Food zu schlürfen.


Mit Fischgeschmack ?


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2023)

hallo liac - da bist du mir zuvorgekommen - aber vegan mit vollgesaugtem 
Gemüse - Herbizide , Pestizide und Fungizide - sind sicher gesünder 
man bekommt keine Läuse mehr , keinen Fußpilz und ist nicht so lange
grün hinter den Ohren . Oder ?????????????????


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Januar 2023)

Kann man echt nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.... Grade kleine Kinder brauchen zum Wachstum u. a. Proteine und möglichst fettfreie,  leichtverdauliche sowie gesunde Nahrung! 

Dieser Mist von Mikroplastik und der Schwermetallgehalt im Fischfleisch sind doch nur an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Ausreden um davon abzulenken, das Fisch kostentechnisch nicht mehr ins Budget für Kita-Verpflegung in München paßt! 

Der meiste Fisch wie Tilapia, Thun, Wolfsbarsch, Lachs, Forelle... usw. kommt  doch eh aus Aquakulturen bzw. - zuchten. Der wird daher recht preisgünstig angeboten, genau wie Seelachs- oder Kabeljaufilet. 

Ich seh es schon kommen, irgendwann liegt bei uns dann Soylent Green oder - yellow auf dem Tellow..... urgh.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Dieser Mist von Mikroplastik und der Schwermetallgehalt im Fischfleisch sind doch nur an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Ausreden...


Steile These!

Als Kind hätte ich mich über die Entscheidung gefreut, ich habe Fisch nicht gerne gegessen. Außer Fischstäbchen.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Aber Joghurt mit rot gefärbten Sägespänen dürfen sie Essen .
Schokolade ist auch ok.
Und lecker  Kartoffelsalat der vor Farbstoffen wimmelt und im dunklen leuchtet.
Irgendwie etwas hirnlos das ganze.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Januar 2023)

Die Kinder Essen doch nur Fischstäbchen ?


----------



## Thomas. (5. Januar 2023)

in den meisten Kitas gibt es schon seit Jahren kein Schweinefleisch mehr, und in sehr vielen überhaupt kein Fleisch, und es werden mehr. Jetzt kommt noch Fisch hinzu, bald dürfen sie auf der Weide Frühstücken 
wie gut das ich aus dem Kita alter raus bin, ich wäre verhungert


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Thomas. schrieb:


> in den meisten Kitas gibt es schon seit Jahren kein Schweinefleisch mehr, und in sehr vielen überhaupt kein Fleisch, und es werden mehr. Jetzt kommt noch Fisch hinzu, bald dürfen sie auf der Weide Frühstücken
> wie gut das ich aus dem Kita alter raus bin, ich wäre verhungert


Stimmt Schwein  gibt's bei unserer Kita gar nicht.


----------



## Verstrahlt (5. Januar 2023)

Zu meiner Zeit gabs da Butterbrot und immer so ekligen Tee den ich nicht mochte


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Januar 2023)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Stimmt Schwein  gibt's bei unserer Kita gar nicht.




Nichtmal Schnitzel, Bratwurst, Hackbraten oder Boulette?
Hier gibts sowas.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nichtmal Schnitzel, Bratwurst, Hackbraten oder Boulette?
> Hier gibts sowas.


Doch gibt's alles.
Aber nicht vom Schwein.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Januar 2023)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Zu meiner Zeit gabs da Butterbrot und immer so ekligen Tee den ich nicht mochte


Bei uns war wenigstens Schnittlauch oder Kresse am Butterbrot.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2023)

Zu vermuten ist es jetzt auch, dass die Eltern auch zu Hause kein Fisch mehr den Kindern geben werden, da ja alles voll mit Schadstoffen ist …

Und Schweinefleisch nur deshalb nicht, weil wir uns unseren Gästen gegenüber vorbildlich integrieren …

…


----------



## Minimax2 (5. Januar 2023)

wo keine Nachfrage - da kein Angebot. Wenn die Kids Ihr Essen mitbringen und die Eltern verlangen, dass dieses vor Ort aufgewärmt wird - wo wär das Problem?

Enkel wächst auf unserem Hof auf, der weiß wo Fleisch herkommt. Und wie es um Fisch bestellt ist (Opa fängt schon noch...  )

Kinder an die Macht!   oder so


----------



## Mikesch (5. Januar 2023)

Ich finde es schlimm, wenn weniger als 5% der Bevölkerung ihre Ernährungsgewohnheiten allen Anderen aufdrücken wollen.
Gut dass ich ein Genussmensch bin.

Edit:  Ich mach' mir jetzt "Mezzelune con luccio e salvia".


----------



## Thomas. (5. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nichtmal Schnitzel, Bratwurst, Hackbraten oder Boulette?
> Hier gibts sowas.


da trudeln bei dir bald Adoptionsanträge von Kindern unter 6 Jahren aus dem Westen der BRD bei Dir ein


----------



## plinse (5. Januar 2023)

Guter Fisch scheint denen zu teuer geworden zu sein und Frittenfettsammler á la "Panade Nichts Panade" haben nichts gesundes mehr an sich 

Bei uns in der Werkskantine ist das nichts anderes, ein mal die Woche (Freitags) gibt es in den gehobenen Kantinen als gehobenes Essen Fisch aber da zahlst du auch - ansonsten gibt es Kosten/Nutzen-Fraß.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2023)

*#GEMEINSAM GEGEN ICHTHYOPHOBIE*
_*Für mehr *_*V**ielfal**t*_* auf dem Teller

*_


----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm, wenn weniger als 5% der Bevölkerung ihre Ernährungsgewohnheiten allen Anderen aufdrücken wollen.
> Gut dass ich ein Genussmensch bin.
> 
> Edit:  Ich mach' mir jetzt "Mezzelune con luccio e salvia".


Bei uns gibts morgen Pottwurst mit Sauerkraut. Ob da wohl Schweineblut dran ist ?  Werde nachfragen ,wenn ich morgen früh die Pottwurscht hole. 
Aber Sonntag gibbet Fisch ,nicht in Stäbchenform. Ess ich aber auch gern.Muss nich von Iglu sein.


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2023)

Die armen Pottwale ...


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mit Fischgeschmack ?


Aroma, Farbe und Geschmack wie es beliebt. Alles ist möglich.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2023)

Moin. 

Ich finde das schon aus Sicherheitsgründen 
Nachvollziehbar. 
Gräten und kleine Kinder passen nich. 
Fisch Stäbchen sollten aber gehen!? 

Und ne' Forelle Müllerin, Wolfsbarsch, Lachsfilet, Dorsch Filet in ner KITA anzubieten!? Das is doch Kokulores und weltfremd unpraktikabel. 
Das Essen noch nich mal Erwachsene regelm. Einmal die Woche!? 

Und Wenn's kein Schwein mehr gibt, liegt das an der Zeitenwende... 

R. S.


----------



## liac (6. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das Essen noch nich mal Erwachsene regelm. Einmal die Woche!?



Naja woran das wohl liegt ? Ich glaube es liegt daran dass die es eben nich von Kind an so mitbekommen haben, sowohl von Kita/Schule als auch von den Eltern ?

Es liegt halt oft nicht am Geschmack, sondern warum auch immer an ner generellen Abneigung und oder Unkenntnis wie geil Fisch schmecken kann. Denn wenn man "nicht Fischesser" bei sich mal probieren lässt mögen die es in den meisten Fällen schon, so meine Erfahrung.


Und allgemein zum Thema Schwein, es is glaube ich schon so, dass Schwein ungesünder ist wie Rind, Geflügel, Kaninchen etc. 

Aber machen wir uns nix vor um die Gesundheit der Jugend gehts da leider niemandem. Naja is halt in der jetzigen Zeit wie es is, gut dass ich noch vorher geboren wurde das denk ich mir extrem oft. Ich würde bzw. werde in diese Zeit kein Kind setzen.

Lg liac


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2023)

Ich wollte Deinem Statement das "like" geben aber der letzte Satz... 

R. S. ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Januar 2023)

Na dann werden die Barzis jetzt bestimmt einen exklusiv Vertrag für die kleinen Ratten bei Mäces abschließen , garantiert Grätenfrei und vollkommen Gesund


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nichtmal Schnitzel, Bratwurst, Hackbraten oder Boulette?
> Hier gibts sowas.


Irgendwie waren wir schon immer anders. 

https://www.erichserbe.de/artikel-damals-und-heute/wie-die-ddr-mit-fisch-versorgt-wurde/
https://buchfindr.de/buecher/fisch-auf-jeden-tisch/


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Januar 2023)

liac schrieb:


> Naja woran das wohl liegt ? Ich glaube es liegt daran dass die es eben nich von Kind an so mitbekommen haben, sowohl von Kita/Schule als auch von den Eltern ?


Mein Sohn isst den Fisch in der Schule schon. Wenn er aber beobachtet wie ich hier die selbstgefangenen Fische auseinandernehme scheint ihm der Appetit deutlich zu vergehen. Dann geht er auch an das "sterile" Filet auf dem heimischen Teller nicht mehr ran...


----------



## liac (6. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich wollte Deinem Statement das "like" geben aber der letzte Satz...
> 
> R. S. ...


Naja schaut man sich alleine mal "Corona Kinder" an die während Corona geboren wurden die einfach ne stark verminderte Mimik und Gestik haben weil sie eben ständig nur Masken sahen in den wichtigen ersten Jahren der Entwicklung. Und das hat ein Bekannter genauso beobachtet. Das erste Kind vor C. hat sich normal entwickelt und bei dem was zu Anfang C. kam war es einfach ganz anders. Zusätzlich isses ständig krank weils ewig lang nicht mit anderen zusammen sein durfte etc. pp.

Das hat ja nich nur was mit "es gibt kein Schitzel ? Na dann hats kein Sinn" zu tun. Ist schon alles ein wenig Vielschichtiger.

Evtl. Kannst du mich nun etwas besser verstehen.



Waidbruder schrieb:


> Mein Sohn isst den Fisch in der Schule schon. Wenn er aber beobachtet wie ich hier die selbstgefangenen Fische auseinandernehme scheint ihm der Appetit deutlich zu vergehen. Dann geht er auch an das "sterile" Filet auf dem heimischen Teller nicht mehr ran...



Mh ok, das versteh ich tatsächlich auch überhaupt nich, meine Mum is auch so. Isst zwar Fleisch und Fisch wenn auch sehr wenig so 1-2 die Woche, aber lieber gekauft als dass ich Ihr nen Barsch geräuchert oder für die Pfanne vom Kanal mitbring, obwohl Sie es mag. Steckt man nich drin...

Lg liac


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2023)

Die werden doch nicht das Schwermetall und Mikroplastik einfach ohne Fisch den Kindern geben wollen?


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2023)

Mein Kind wollte gerade weg als ich vom angeln mit einem schönen Barsch kam 
" wie lange dauert´s bis er gebraten ist "  - " jute halbe Stunde "  - " ick warte "
Barsch fertig und ich muß kurz weg - " haste mir nix übrig gelassen ? "
" von einem Barsch gibt man nix ab "
ja ja so kannet och jehn .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2023)

Ein Hähnchen selbst töten, rupfen und zerlegen würde heute vielen Kindern den Appetit verderben…
Aber uns erwachsenen eben so, wenn wir uns so einige Hänchenaufzuchtfarmen angucken würden…


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2023)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ein Hähnchen selbst töten, rupfen und zerlegen würde heute vielen Kindern den Appetit verderben…



Ja sehr naturentfremdet inzwischen die meisten Menschen, traurig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja sehr naturentfremdet inzwischen die meisten Menschen, traurig.


Und wenn du es machst, biste ein Mörder in deren Augen …


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Januar 2023)

Es ist schon verrückt heutzutage. Die natürlichsten Vorgänge werden dummfrech verteufelt wegen verbogener Ideologien.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Januar 2023)

Wann dürfen dann die Fleischfresser die Pflanzenfresser jagen, wie in der Serengeti? 
Wenn die so leben wollen wie in der Tierwelt, dann aber mit allen Konsequenzen.


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Januar 2023)

liac schrieb:


> Mh ok, das versteh ich tatsächlich auch überhaupt nich, meine Mum is auch so. Isst zwar Fleisch und Fisch wenn auch sehr wenig so 1-2 die Woche, aber lieber gekauft als dass ich Ihr nen Barsch geräuchert oder für die Pfanne vom Kanal mitbring, obwohl Sie es mag. Steckt man nich drin...
> 
> Lg liac


Vielleicht liegts ja am Kanal!


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Januar 2023)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wann dürfen dann die Fleischfresser die Pflanzenfresser jagen, wie in der Serengeti?
> Wenn die so leben wollen wie in der Tierwelt, dann aber mit allen Konsequenzen.


Na ja, Spass beiseite. Es ist wohl unstrittig, dass der unglaubliche und unnötige Fleischkonsum heutiger Gesellschaften eins der Hauptprobleme für die Umwelt sprich Klimawandel ist. Nicht zuletzt ist auch unser Hobby dadurch bekanntlich schon stark angegriffen. Ich habe jedenfalls meinen Fleischkonsum stark reduziert und ich habe ein gutes Gefühl dabei.


----------



## liac (6. Januar 2023)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts ja am Kanal!


Der Kanal is Glas klar, wenn die Purge losgeht holen wir uns da unser Wasser, die Kanister sind vorhanden sowohl bei uns als auch bei meinen Eltern um die Ecke, daran kanns nicht liegen. Vllt. gibts einfach Menschen die nicht töten wollen (und es am besten auch nicht sehen) aber trotzdem essen wollen. Meine Freundin ist auch ähnlich, als wir angefangen haben zusammen zu angeln musste ich selbst Grundeln die zu tief geschluckt hatten abschlagen( mittlerweile muss Sie das aber selbst machen, auch bei Rotaugen etc) . Und auch alle größeren Fische in unserem Küchenfenster habe ich abgeschlagen, an Weihnachten hab ich 6 Barsche in unserem Küchenfenster gefangen, alle sind release gegangen weil Sie meinte "aber is doch Weihnachten". 

So überlebt man nicht, wenns hart auf hart kommt. Vllt. ist es ganz gut dass es auch Männer gibt ? 



Waidbruder schrieb:


> Na ja, Spass beiseite. Es ist wohl unstrittig, dass der unglaubliche und unnötige Fleischkonsum heutiger Gesellschaften eins der Hauptprobleme für die Umwelt sprich Klimawandel ist. Nicht zuletzt ist auch unser Hobby dadurch bekanntlich schon stark angegriffen. Ich habe jedenfalls meinen Fleischkonsum stark reduziert und ich habe ein gutes Gefühl dabei.



Ich esse auf jeden Fall zu viel Fleisch, aber ich werde mich niemals als Hauptgrund für die Umwelt und den Klimawandel sehen. Zumindest nicht solange China und Amerika noch da sind. Und auch sehr viele andere Länder, Deutschland kann die Welt nicht retten. 

Aber ich finds Klasse dass du den Fleischkonsum reduzieren konntest, würde ich auch gern aber selbst nach Dominion esse ich gern und definitiv zu viel Fleisch.

Und was NaabMäx lustig meint wird evtl. nicht nur lustig bleiben. 

Lg liac


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2023)

liac schrieb:


> Ich esse auf jeden Fall zu viel Fleisch, aber ich werde mich niemals als Hauptgrund für die Umwelt und den Klimawandel sehen. Zumindest nicht solange China und Amerika noch da sind. Und auch sehr viele andere Länder, Deutschland kann die Welt nicht retten.


Hallo,

ich oute mich mal auch als Fleischesser und zwar in Mengen, welche modernen Gesundheitsapostel die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen lässt .
War schon immer so. Mag ja sein, dass das schädlich sein kann, aber da gehören dann noch andere Risiken dazu. Auf jeden Fall bin ich trotz des gefährlichen Fleischkonsums bis heute gesund geblieben (bin 75 Jahre alt), habe keine Wehwehchen, die Blutwerte sind alle im Normbereich, Blutdruck etc. auch normal, eher leichte Tendenz zu niedrig und ein Krankenhaus oder eine Reha-Einrichtung hat mich als Patient noch nie gesehen. Ich habe (in leichter Form auch noch heute) immer etwas Sport betrieben und auf mein Gewicht geachtet. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Januar 2023)

Na dann wünsche ich Dir, dass das noch VIELE Jahre so bleibt, Lajos 

R. S.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Januar 2023)

Fisch ist doch im Schwein drin, deshalb auch Schweineverbot. Verstehe…
In meinem Umfeld ist niemand täglich Fleisch. 2-3 mal die Woche mehr nicht. Und da ist nicht das 200er Steak gemeint. Nudeln mit…etc  und sonstige Fleischanteile. Also das Minimum was der Mensch für seine Gesundheit benötigt. 
Das mit dem wenige Fleisch essen wird aus meiner Sicht diktiert.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2023)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Das mit dem wenige Fleisch essen wird aus meiner Sicht diktiert.


Hallo, 

sehe ich auch so. Am besten gefallen mir dann die Beiträge in Presse, Fachblätter etc., welche aussagen, dass es früher nur einmal die Woche Fleisch gab (gemeint sind dann meist die 1950er bis 1970er Jahre. Da lachen ja die Hühner. Den großen Braten, ja den gabs nur Sonntag oder zu besonderen Anlässen. Aber den Rest der Woche gab es, bis vielleicht auf einen Tag immer Fleisch etc. sei es im Eintopf oder als Beilage in der gehaltvollen Suppe usw.. Die Handwerkerfrau hätte ich, in den 1950ern und 1960ern sehen mögen, welche ihrem Mann als Vesper etwas fleischloses mitgegeben hätte   .  Das hätte die einmal gemacht und dann nie wieder.
Da wird seitens der Medien viel Blödsinn verzapft.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Waidbruder (7. Januar 2023)

liac schrieb:


> Ich esse auf jeden Fall zu viel Fleisch, aber ich werde mich niemals als Hauptgrund für die Umwelt und den Klimawandel sehen. Zumindest nicht solange China und Amerika noch da sind. Und auch sehr viele andere Länder, Deutschland kann die Welt nicht retten.
> 
> Aber ich finds Klasse dass du den Fleischkonsum reduzieren konntest, würde ich auch gern aber selbst nach Dominion esse ich gern und definitiv zu viel Fleisch.
> 
> ...


Ja wenn wir darauf warten bis sich jeder als "Hauptgrund" sieht ist die Erde und das was drauf lebt schon längst ad acta...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2023)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ja wenn wir darauf warten bis sich jeder als "Hauptgrund" sieht ist die Erde und das was drauf lebt schon längst ad acta...


Hallo,

naja, die Erde hat gerade mal knappe Halbzeit und noch so ca. 5 Milliarden Jahre vor sich. Da gehts erst nauswärts, wenn der Fusionsbrennstoff in der Sonne langsam zur Neige geht. Und dazu hats noch hin. Davon ab ist natürlich so ziemlich jedes Lebewesen welches bis jetzt existiert hat schon ausgestorben und durch neue Lebensformen ersetzt worden. Survival of the fittest galt schon immer. Dies ist ein immerwährender Prozess, seit es Leben auf diesem Planeten gibt und auch wir werden da eines Tages dran sein. Aber ich denke mal, da hats noch etwas hin, da wir ja erst seit rund 2,5 Millionen Jahren da sind, schätze ich mal, dass wir uns momentan über unser Aussterben keine Gedanken mache müssen  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (7. Januar 2023)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *In Münchens Kitas sollen sich die Speisepläne ändern. Fisch auf den Tellern soll es zukünftig kaum mehr geben.*
> 
> _*
> Anhang anzeigen 428695
> ...





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Quelle: https://www.tz.de/muenchen/stadt/mu...n-stadt-ernaehrung-beweggruende-92010941.html_


Darüber kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Fisch ist immer noch eines der gesündesten Lebensmittel, die wir haben.


----------



## silverfish (7. Januar 2023)

Fleisch und Fisch sind ja nicht unbedingt die Dickmacher. Aber die Saucen habens richtig in sich. Dann noch mit Kohlenhydraten dabei.
Ich hab ja auch schon mehrere Abnehmphasen hinter mir. 2016/2017 hab ich 40kg abgenommen. Da bin ich ich die Woche mindestens 100km gewalkt.
Alkohol ist der grösste Faktor beim Abnehmen. Die Leber kümmert sich dann nur um die Prozente, nicht ums Fett. Eine Flasche Bier oder zwei Glas Wein haben da um Kilo zurückgeworfen.


----------



## Minimax2 (7. Januar 2023)

ganz ehrlich: was Ihr hier in den letzten Beiträgen verzapft... erbärmlich, aber wirklich.


----------



## silverfish (7. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: was Ihr hier in den letzten Beiträgen verzapft... erbärmlich, aber wirklich.


Dann lies es doch nicht und geh von mir aus angeln !


----------



## Schilfsänger (7. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: was Ihr hier in den letzten Beiträgen verzapft... erbärmlich, aber wirklich.


Da kennste aber das "richtige" Internet nicht, das es so bis 2008/09 gab.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: was Ihr hier in den letzten Beiträgen verzapft... erbärmlich, aber wirklich.


Hallo,

wahre Worte sind nicht schön, schöne Worte sind nicht wahr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Floma (7. Januar 2023)

Meine beiden Kinder sind im Kindergarten, aufgrund des Altersunterschied in verschiedenen Häusern.

Seit einiger Zeit werden die Kindergärten und Schulen der Stadt aber ausnahmslos von apetito beliefert. Dieser große Caterer stellt pro Tag zwei Gerichte zur Wahl, wovon die Kindergärten eines auswählen. Für Vegetarier und Moslems gibt es aber die andere Variante, falls die gewählte Fleisch/Schwein beinhaltet. Suppe und Nachtisch ist für alle gleich. So viel zum Hintergrund.

In der Einführungsphase musste die Grundlage für die beiden Gerichte in der täglichen Auswahl festgestellt werden. Die Fundamentalisten im Elternbeirat und die Stadt haben es dabei dermaßen übertrieben, dass Fleisch, Fisch und Süßes nur noch seltenst auf den Teller kam. Im Ergebnis haben viele Kinder nicht genug gegessen und Zuhause ein zweites Mittagessen eingenommen. Die Zahl der Kinder, die vom Catering abgemeldet wurden, stieg entsprechend. Haben wir nicht gemacht, da wir unsere Kinder nicht von der Gemeinschaft beim Essen ausgrenzen wollten. Den Unmut haben wir jedoch der Stadt mitgeteilt.

Unterdessen ist der Speiseplan verbessert worden. Pro Woche gibt es ein bis zwei Mal Fleisch, einmal Fisch in Panade (in der Regel in Stäbchenform) in der Woche und gelegentlich süßes.
Zum Jahreswechsel gab es nun aber eine deutliche Preiserhöhung, ca. 15%. Viele Kinder wurden deshalb kurzfristig vom Catering angemeldet. Bin gespannt, was die Konsequenz daraus ist. Auf jeden Fall hat sich gezeigt, dass die Eltern preissensibel sind

Worauf ich hinaus will: das Kindergarten- und Schulcatering ist keine Pflichtveranstaltung. Wenn es den Kindern regelmäßig nicht schmeckt, die Eltern Bedenken wegen der Zusammenstellung haben, dann gibt es Abmeldungen und die Kalkulation des Caterers passt nicht mehr. Wenn dem Caterer zu hohe Standards gesetzt werden und der Preis entsprechend hoch ist, sinkt die Zahl der Esser.

Das System hat einen schmalen Rahmen, in dem es funktioniert. Preis, Qualität und Zusammenstellung bietet theoretisch eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten. Wirklich tragfähig ist aber kaum etwas und das System korrigiert sich aus wirtschaftlichen Zwängen selbst in den grünen Bereich.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Januar 2023)

In der Zeitung gab es mal einen umfangreichen Bericht über eine Elterninitiative - kleine Kita in Eigenregie. Die waren permanent unzufrieden mit dem Essen, wollten eigentlich Bio aber das war zu teuer usw.
War es am Ende doch nicht! Die haben einen Caterer gefunden, der Bio gekocht hat, ohne Convenience auskam und trotzdem nicht teurer war. Es gab halt überwiegend saisonale Sachen und auch mal Kartoffelsuppe mit nem Appel als Nachtisch. 
Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, war das ebenfalls in München.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2023)

"Man sollte das nicht essen" "Man muss das essen" "Tierwohl" "Klimaneutral" "Bio" "Vegan".

Das sind doch weltfremde Auswüchse einer immer noch Überflussgesellschaft.

Andernorts ist man froh, wenn es mal Kartoffeln, Fleisch und Gemüse auf den Tisch gibt, man mal Strom und Wasser hat
Und man den morgigen Tag erlebt.

Auf dem Bauernhof meines Onkels haben wir am Tisch noch gebetet vor dem Essen und so dafür gedankt. 
Und nach der Hofschlachtung gab es gekochtes Schweinefleisch mit selbst gemachtem Kartoffelpürre, heisser Butter, Bratzwiebeln, Blumenkohl in sämiger Soss, etc. Fast Alles auf dem Hof erzeugt.

Vegan bedeutet für mich, dass sich Jemand extremistisch über die Nahrung definiert und von Allem noch Viel zu Viel hat.

Sorry, "es" nervt.

R. S.


----------



## Mescalero (8. Januar 2023)

Vegan oder nicht stand doch hier überhaupt nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## thanatos (8. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: was Ihr hier in den letzten Beiträgen verzapft... erbärmlich, aber wirklich.


wenn du dich hier nicht gut fühlst - tut mir echt leid - es gibt Gott sei Dank
noch so was wie eigene Meinung , Humor und Sarkasmus - wenn du das 
nicht verstehst ignoriere alles , aber bitte werde nicht beleidigend .


----------



## Minimax2 (8. Januar 2023)

jemanden beleidigen zu wollen war nicht meine Absicht. Also sorry - ich hab trotzdem genau das gewünschte: meine Meinung.


----------



## fischmonger (8. Januar 2023)

Ich bin der Auffassung, dass Fleisch erstens (immer noch) viel zu billig ist und zweitens im Allgemeinen weniger konsumiert werden sollte - vor allem aufgrund des Tierwohls. Und bevor man mich jetzt als Romantiker bzw. realitätsfremd bezeichnet: mein Opa ist hauptberuflich trotz seiner 80 Lenze Bauer und hat eigene Tiere, v.a. Schafe und Rinder, die geschlachtet werden. Relativ wenige, mehr Bio geht nicht. Die Tiere fressen das, was von seinen Feldern kommt, d.h. vor allem Heu. Hin und wieder verkauft er auch Fleisch. Wenn man sieht, mit welchen Kosten das verbunden ist (Metzger, Fleischbeschau etc.), muss klar sein, dass die Preise, für die man Fleisch im Supermarkt kaufen kann pervers niedrig sind und die Qualität bescheiden sein muss. Ich bin daher der Meinung: Qualität vor Quantität gilt nirgendwo mehr als beim Fleischkonsum - lieber nur einmal Fleisch die Woche, und dafür was Gescheites, als fünf mal, und dafür antibiotikaverseuchter Schrott. Das Gleiche gilt für mich sinngemäß bei Fisch und anderen Produkten, die von Tieren kommen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2023)

Das ist eine super Idee.. :die Preise weiter erhöhen, am besten auch für alles wie Brot etc. upps, war ja schon... Rekordinflation. 

Jetzt noch mehr Tierwohl zu fordern, inkl. Erhöhung der Preise ist von Seiten der Gut stituierten egoistisch. 
Soziale Spannungen spürt man jetzt schon und Ärmere wollen auch Auswahl zu erträglichen Preisen. 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax2 (8. Januar 2023)

öähm...

was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen? Ich bin sicher nicht "gut situiert", aber selbst für mein Spatzenhirn ist ersichtlich, dass Nahrungsmittel, ja auch Fleisch, viel zu billig sind. Das hat n.m.M. auch wenig mit Tierwohl sondern mit dem Veredlungsweg zu tun. Wer füllt sich da wo und wann die Taschen? Was hat Spargel aus Peru im Januar in deutschen Läden zu suchen? Und ne Gänsekeule für 2,80 / kg...
Die Kritiker können gern mal einen Stall Hasen füttern, dann schlachten und nachher kalkulieren. Meine "Nickel" gehen auf den eigenen Herd oder wenn dann für teuer Geld an Interessenten.


----------



## thanatos (8. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das ist eine super Idee.. :die Preise weiter erhöhen,


ja wirklich eine super Idee - vor allem die der Arbeitskraft - wenn die es ermöglicht 
das sich der einfache Arbeiter auch leisten kann ein fair erzeugtes Lebensmittel zu
kaufen .


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2023)

Dann will ich aber nich wissen, woher die Keulen a € 2,80 das Kilo herkommen. 
2 frische Gänsekeulen lagen beim Kauf. of
Für 34-38 Euro aus. 

2,80 das Kilo - wenn das denn so war - höchstens als TK Ware und als "LockAngebot"... das wäre nicht wirtschaftlich, wenn Alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht m. M. nach. 
Und Spargel aus Peru oder Kartoffeln aus Ägypten oder Bohnen aus Kenia weigerte ich mich schon immer, die zu kaufen. 

Schlimm sowas! 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (8. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber nich wissen, woher die Keulen a € 2,80 das Kilo herkommen.
> 2 frische Gänsekeulen lagen beim Kauf. of
> Für 34-38 Euro aus.
> 
> 2,80 das Kilo - wenn das denn so war - höchstens als TK Ware und als "LockAngebot"...


 
2,80 € ??? Wo ???
 Ich habe selbst TK Ware 18 € für zwei Keulen bezahlt. Und das war im Discounter.

Qualität war nicht schlecht , kam natürlich nich an die von Frischen dran.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> öähm...
> Und ne Gänsekeule für 2,80 / kg...


Hallo,

Gänsekeule für 2,80 das Kilo. Wann war das? Vielleicht zu DM-Zeiten vor so 30/40 Jahren oder so. Auf jeden Fall nicht in diesem Jahrtausend  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zulu (8. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> öähm...
> 
> was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen? Ich bin sicher nicht "gut situiert", aber selbst für mein Spatzenhirn ist ersichtlich, dass Nahrungsmittel, ja auch Fleisch, viel zu billig sind. Das hat n.m.M. auch wenig mit Tierwohl sondern mit dem Veredlungsweg zu tun. Wer füllt sich da wo und wann die Taschen? Was hat Spargel aus Peru im Januar in deutschen Läden zu suchen? Und ne Gänsekeule für 2,80 / kg...
> Die Kritiker können gern mal einen Stall Hasen füttern, dann schlachten und nachher kalkulieren. Meine "Nickel" gehen auf den eigenen Herd oder wenn dann für teuer Geld an Interessenten.


Manche haben scheinbar  aus ihrem Wohlstand heraus eine verbohrte arrogante Ideologie entwickelt 

Im urbanen Bereich, wo die meisten Menschen leben müssen ist der Karnikkel und Hühnerstall schon lange verboten.

Wie viele Armutsrentner haben wir in unseren Reihen , wieviele müssen zur Tafel oder zur Suppenküche.

Meine Meinung dazu poste  ich lieber nicht .
Auch wenn der Text schon lange geschrieben ist.


----------



## Minimax2 (8. Januar 2023)

...dann poste den Text doch!


----------



## zulu (8. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ...dann poste den Text doch!


Tschuldigung will keine sinnlosen Debatten anzetteln.Polarisieren auch nicht.
Die Schere zwischen Euch und mir geht immer weiter auseinander.


----------



## Minimax2 (8. Januar 2023)

Mich interessierts!  Bei dem Thema gehts schließlich ( wie bei vielen anderen ) um unsere und unser Enkel Zukunft.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Januar 2023)

zulu schrieb:


> Die Schere zwischen Euch und mir geht immer weiter auseinander.


das sehe ich aber gar nicht so.
Vielmehr sehe ich da auch häufig ähnliche Ansichten.


----------



## fischmonger (8. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das ist eine super Idee.. :die Preise weiter erhöhen, am besten auch für alles wie Brot etc. upps, war ja schon... Rekordinflation.
> 
> Jetzt noch mehr Tierwohl zu fordern, inkl. Erhöhung der Preise ist von Seiten der Gut stituierten egoistisch.
> Soziale Spannungen spürt man jetzt schon und Ärmere wollen auch Auswahl zu erträglichen Preisen.
> ...


Nicht dass ich pro soziale Ungleichheit wäre, ganz im Gegenteil, aber einen Tod muss man eben sterben. So lange ist es nicht her, dass Fleisch ein Luxusgut für die Masse der Bevölkerung war.  Und solange es für sozial Schwache Alternativen gibt, sehe ich kein Problem Problem darin, wenn sich diese eben nur noch einmal die Woche Fleisch leisten können, solange der höhere Preis dafür sorgt, dass teils ekelerregende Haltungsformen und Produktionsmethoden der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2023)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich pro soziale Ungleichheit wäre, ganz im Gegenteil, aber einen Tod muss man eben sterben. So lange ist es nicht her, dass Fleisch ein Luxusgut für die Masse der Bevölkerung war.  Und solange es für sozial Schwache Alternativen gibt, sehe ich kein Problem Problem darin, wenn sich diese eben nur noch einmal die Woche Fleisch leisten können, solange der höhere Preis dafür sorgt, dass teils ekelerregende Haltungsformen und Produktionsmethoden der Vergangenheit angehören.


Hallo,

es ist eine Mär, dass sich die Leute früher (ich rede jetzt von den letzten 70 Jahren) nur einmal die Woche Fleisch leisten konnten. Fleisch gabs auch in den 1950ern praktisch täglich. Wie schon erwähnt, den großen Braten, den gabs nur Sonntag oder eben zu besonderen Anlässen, aber auch unter der Woche gabs fast täglich Fleisch, sei es im Eintopf oder als Einlage in einer gehaltvollen Suppe etc. Die 1950er und 1960er Jahre waren alles andere als eine fleischarme Zeit. Ein Luxusgut war das damals garantiert nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fischmonger (8. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Was hat Spargel aus Peru im Januar in deutschen Läden zu suchen?


Einfache Antwort: gar nichts. Es gibt genug heimisches Wintergemüse, das man in dieser Zeit essen kann und das dafür nicht um den halben Globus transportiert werden muss.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Januar 2023)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist eine Mär, dass sich die Leute früher (ich rede jetzt von den letzten 70 Jahren) nur einmal die Woche Fleisch leisten konnten. Fleisch gabs auch in den 1950ern praktisch täglich. Wie schon erwähnt, den großen Braten, den gabs nur Sonntag oder eben zu besonderen Anlässen, aber auch unter der Woche gabs fast täglich Fleisch, sei es im Eintopf oder als Einlage in einer gehaltvollen Suppe etc. Die 1950er und 1960er Jahre waren alles andere als eine fleischarme Zeit. Ein Luxusgut war das damals garantiert nicht.
> 
> ...


genau so war es.
es gab fast täglich Fleisch, allerdings waren wir damals nicht so verwöhnt wie heute.
Statt Eißbein gab es eben Pfötchen und Schwänzchen mit Sauerkraut.
Speck und Schmalz war in keiner Küche wegzudenken. usw. usw.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Januar 2023)

daher kommen diese schönen überlieferten Gerichte 
Dippelappes, Schales oder Potthucke.
Himmel und Äd und tausend mehr.
Alle mit Fleisch oder Fleischprodukte.


----------



## Mescalero (8. Januar 2023)

Lajos1 
Bei Fisch gab es das durchaus. Meine Uroma hat davon erzählt, dass sich die ganze Familie einen (!) Salzhering geteilt hat.
Das war allerdings noch etwas früher, ich schätze Höhepunkt der Wirtschaftskrise in den späten 20ern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> daher kommen diese schönen überlieferten Gerichte
> Dippelappes, Schales oder Potthucke.
> Himmel und Äd und tausend mehr.
> Alle mit Fleisch oder Fleischprodukte.



Schwarzsauer, Wickelpööt.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Lajos1
> Bei Fisch gab es das durchaus. Meine Uroma hat davon erzählt, dass sich die ganze Familie einen (!) Salzhering geteilt hat.



Wahrscheinlich irgendwie zu Kriegszeiten?


----------



## fischmonger (8. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> allerdings waren wir damals nicht so verwöhnt wie heute.


Absolut. Wenn ich die Rumheulerei in unserer Kantine bei der Arbeit teilweise sehe, könnte ich speien angesichts der Undankbarkeit, die manche Zeitgenossen an den Tag legen. Es gibt Orte auf dieser Welt, da haben Menschen die Qual der Wahl nicht - weil sie nämlich gar nichts zu essen haben. Das sollte man sich auch bei uns hin und wieder in Erinnerung rufen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Lajos1
> Bei Fisch gab es das durchaus. Meine Uroma hat davon erzählt, dass sich die ganze Familie einen (!) Salzhering geteilt hat.
> Das war allerdings noch etwas früher, ich schätze Höhepunkt der Wirtschaftskrise in den späten 20ern.


Hallo,

wenn ich an die damaligen Familiengrößen der 1920er Jahre denke, 10 Personen waren da normal, zumindest in meiner, mir bekannten Verwandschaft, blieb da außer mal hinriechen aber nicht mehr viel übrig  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2023)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Schwänzchen mit Sauerkraut.


Hallo,

das aß ich sehr gerne.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (8. Januar 2023)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich irgendwie zu Kriegszeiten?


Vorher, denke ich. Der Mann war wie so viele arbeitslos und die waren knapp bei Kasse.
Viele der leckeren Arme-Leute-Gerichte stammen wohl aus der Zeit. Verlorene Eier, Kartoffeln und Quark und solche Sachen.

Lajos1 
In der Stadt war das schon damals nicht mehr unbedingt die Norm. Diese Familie hatte vier Kinder, also sechs Personen. 
Auf dem Land war es natürlich noch viel länger üblich, dass mehrere Generationen zusammen leben. Ist ja oft heute noch so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kartoffeln und Quark



Ess ich immer noch gern und regelmäßig - Pellkartoffel mit Quark und Setzei.


----------



## zulu (8. Januar 2023)

Birnen, Bohnen und Speck


----------



## zulu (8. Januar 2023)

Wir sind in den 60ern im Kinderhort nur mit so nem Zeug verpflegt worden. Da hat keiner gemeckert.
Ansonsten hat man ne Stulle mitbekommen.
Ich habe dann in den 70ern ein Buch über das Begrenzte Wachstum gelesen.
Dort wurde dazu geraten sich nicht hirnlos zu vermehren und mich daran gehalten.
Meine ganz jungen Nichten und Paten sind FfF Anhänger und wollen sich da auch ganz bewusst zurückhalten.
Das ist die einzige Lösung aller Probleme wir müssen weniger werden und nicht immer mehr.









						Autorin und überzeugte Nicht-Mutter: „Ein Kind ist das Schlimmste für die Umwelt“
					

In ihrem Buch "Kinderfrei statt kinderlos – ein Manifest" erklärt die Lehrerin Verena Brunschweiger, warum sie gegen das Kinderkriegen ist. Der Elternbeirat forderte Konsequenzen – jetzt prüft das Schulministerium den Fall.




					utopia.de
				












						Keine Kinder kriegen für das Klima? Lanz setzt Luisa Neubauer unter Druck
					

Die 23-jährige Klimaaktivistin Luisa Neubauer geriet bei Markus Lanz in Bedrängnis. Der ZDF-Moderator wollte eine klare Antwort zu einer kontroversen Stelle in ihrem neuen Buch hören – und die Diskussion erreichte einen hitzigen Höhepunkt.




					utopia.de
				




Und auch das mal lesen , sich an die Nase fassen.
Und unbedingt die Kommentare lesen.



			https://www.energiezukunft.eu/klimawandel/kann-ich-trotz-des-klimawandels-noch-kinder-in-die-welt-setzen/


----------



## fischmonger (8. Januar 2023)

zulu schrieb:


> Das ist die einzige Lösung aller Probleme wir müssen weniger werden und nicht immer mehr.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Das Bevölkerungswachstum in Kombination mit der Maßlosigkeit vieler Menschen ist das, was unsere Erde irgendwann unbewohnbar machen wird. Bis das aber von allen verstanden wird, ist es zu spät.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Januar 2023)

zulu schrieb:


> Dort wurde dazu geraten sich nicht hirnlos zu vermehren und mich daran gehalten.


da bin ich aber erleichtert


----------



## zulu (8. Januar 2023)

Du warst gerade aufm Klo ne ?


----------



## Schilfsänger (8. Januar 2023)

zulu schrieb:


> Wir sind in den 60ern im Kinderhort nur mit so nem Zeug verpflegt worden. Da hat keiner gemeckert.
> Ansonsten hat man ne Stulle mitbekommen.
> Ich habe dann in den 70ern ein Buch über das Begrenzte Wachstum gelesen.
> Dort wurde dazu geraten sich nicht hirnlos zu vermehren und mich daran gehalten.
> ...


"Club of Rome" (erster Link) , alles klar ....


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2023)

zulu schrieb:


> Wir sind in den 60ern im Kinderhort nur mit so nem Zeug verpflegt worden. Da hat keiner gemeckert.
> Ansonsten hat man ne Stulle mitbekommen.
> Ich habe dann in den 70ern ein Buch über das Begrenzte Wachstum gelesen.
> Dort wurde dazu geraten sich nicht hirnlos zu vermehren und mich daran gehalten.
> ...


Hallo,

Club of Rome, das Buch hieß "Grenzen des Wachstums", von den renommiertesten Wissenschaftler der damaligen Zeit. Vom Grundgedanken ein gutes Buch aber halt in fast allen Prognosen falsch. Nach den damaligen Angaben (war 1972) lagen die mit fast allen Prognosen falsch. Demnach dürften wir schon seit mehr als 30 Jahren (!) überhaupt kein Öl mehr haben und seit mehr als 20 (!) Jahren kaum noch irgendwelche anderen Rohstoffe. Viele Jahre später wurde dann ein Berichtigung herausgebracht.
Und ideologisch stark eingefärbten Weltuntergangspropheten/innen sollte man eh nicht so glauben. Die lassen nämlich etwas anderes als ihre eigene Meinung gar nicht zu, unabhängig von den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten.
Ich will das jetzt nicht vertiefen, aber selbst wenn wir in Deutschland alle sofort kollektiven Selbstmord begehen wird das am Klima oder an sonst noch was überhaupt nichts ändern.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas. (8. Januar 2023)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> In Münchens Kitas sollen sich die Speisepläne ändern. Fisch auf den Tellern soll es zukünftig kaum mehr geben.


von Fisch auf dem Teller in Kitas zu Gemüse aus Timbuktu, Gänsekeule für 2,80€ hin zur Geburtenkontrolle und kollektiven Selbstmord ich wusste es das AB ist eine Sekte


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Januar 2023)

Die Stadt München hat hier etwas festgelegt, was Siemens schon seit Jahren in seinen Kantinen macht. Allerdings gibt es bei uns in der Kantine saisonal noch Karpfen oder Forelle, was aber nachvollziehbar für Kindergarten-Kinder nicht optimal geeignet ist. Die Überfischung der Meere ist ein Fakt und das Kilo Dorsch kostete gestern beim Edeka 23 € (!!). Das kann der Kindergarten eh nicht leisten. Und Forellenfilet hat auch einen Kilopreis von 18€.
Einer der meistgesuchten deutschen Grill-Youtuber ist "Klaus grillt". Schaut euch mal sein letztes Video an. Spoiler: Er will zum Teil weg vom Fleisch. Muss man nicht mögen, aber der Trend ist klar. 
Entspannt euch. Jeder, wie er es für richtig hält und ich vermute, die meisten Münchener Eltern unterstützen den Vorstoß der Stadt. Die "Öko-Szene" ist hier (ich wohne in Mittelfranken) schon sehr stark vertreten und in München ist das noch extremer.


----------



## zulu (Montag um 04:05)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Club of Rome, das Buch hieß "Grenzen des Wachstums", von den renommiertesten Wissenschaftler der damaligen Zeit. Vom Grundgedanken ein gutes Buch aber halt in fast allen Prognosen falsch. Nach den damaligen Angaben (war 1972) lagen die mit fast allen Prognosen falsch. Demnach dürften wir schon seit mehr als 30 Jahren (!) überhaupt kein Öl mehr haben und seit mehr als 20 (!) Jahren kaum noch irgendwelche anderen Rohstoffe. Viele Jahre später wurde dann ein Berichtigung herausgebracht.
> Und ideologisch stark eingefärbten Weltuntergangspropheten/innen sollte man eh nicht so glauben. Die lassen nämlich etwas anderes als ihre eigene Meinung gar nicht zu, unabhängig von den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten.
> ...




Genau, 1972 im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung , mein Lehrmeister hat mir das in die Hand gedrückt, damit ich einmal alles richtig mache.
Ja  mit 16 zieht man eben seine Schlüsse , vorrausgesetzt man interessiert sich für solche Sachen.
 Hellseher waren wir ja nicht.
Aber saurer Regen Ozonloch  und Ölkrise waren  da auch schon präsent. 
Waldsterben konnte man auch schon sehen.

Umweltverschmutzung durch Gase und Kunststoffe hat mich da auch schon interessiert.

Der Wert des Trinkwassers und wie damit umgegangen wird, Gülle usw.
Ich habe zu der Zeit auch noch andere Sachen gelesen die alle in eine ähnliche Richtung zielten.

Um die Leute überhaupt zu sensibilisieren musste das schon etwas reisserisch aufgemacht sein.
Sonst hätte sich ja keiner Gedanken gemacht, geschweige diese Werke in die Hand genommen.

Mit einer gewissen Ahnung habe ich dann die Ficxxx Fressen Fernsehen Gesellschaft beobachtet.

Und nun bestätigt es sich doch alles.


----------



## ratzfatzab (Montag um 06:16)

Ich denke auch, dass es sich bei dem "Fischverbot" in Münchens Kita´s nicht um Plastik im Fisch oder Überfischung der Weltmeere geht. Da geht es einfach bloß um Geld. Fisch ist erheblich teurer geworden seit in der Ostsee praktisch nicht mehr gefischt wird und die Treibstoffpreise in die Höhe geschnellt sind. Die Nummer mit dem Schutz der Weltmeere von den gefräßigen Kleinen verkauft sich nur besser. 
Wer die Verhandlungen mit Caterern kennt weis, dass da um jeden Cent pro Verpflegungstag gefeilscht wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (Montag um 08:10)

zulu schrieb:


> Genau, 1972 im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung , mein Lehrmeister hat mir das in die Hand gedrückt, damit ich einmal alles richtig mache.
> Ja  mit 16 zieht man eben seine Schlüsse , vorrausgesetzt man interessiert sich für solche Sachen.
> Hellseher waren wir ja nicht.
> Aber saurer Regen Ozonloch  und Ölkrise waren  da auch schon präsent.
> ...


Hallo,

na ja, auf jeden Fall traf keine einzige der Vorhersagen aus dem Buch zu den, zeitlich genau angegebenen, Endlichkeiten der Ressourcen ein - nicht mal annähernd.
Und das Waldsterben hat ja auch niemals stattgefunden. Als das damals, 1979/1980 propagiert wurde kann ich mich noch recht gut daran erinnern, dass es hieß: 1990 würde es in Deutschland keinen einzigen Baum mehr geben. Dann, so ab 1985, als selbst der fanatischste Waldsterbenbefürworter merkte, dass die Aussage mit 1990 kein Baum mehr in Deutschland nicht mehr aufrecht zu erhalten ist wurde vom "kranken Wald" geredet und einige Jahre später sagte selbst der Professor, welcher das mit dem angeblichen Waldsterben 1979 "entdeckt" hatte; "er freue sich, dass er sich geirrt hatte.
Reißerisch aufmachen finde ich nicht gut - aber falsche Fakten publizieren hat mit reißerisch aufmachen nichts zu tun.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Captain_H00k (Montag um 09:36)

In so Institutionen füttern die doch nur Müll.
Das zieht sich bis an die Uni / Mensa. Das war zwar extrem günstig,aber da gabs auch nur Schmutz wenn man ehrlich ist.Billigste Zutaten,und viel Chemie im Essen.
Ich würde Kids bei sowas gar nix essen lassen,am besten immer zu Hause und selber kochen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (Montag um 17:31)

zulu schrieb:


> Genau, 1972 im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung , mein Lehrmeister hat mir das in die Hand gedrückt, damit ich einmal alles richtig mache.
> Ja  mit 16 zieht man eben seine Schlüsse , vorrausgesetzt man interessiert sich für solche Sachen.
> Hellseher waren wir ja nicht.
> Aber saurer Regen Ozonloch  und Ölkrise waren  da auch schon präsent.
> ...


dann auch den " Global 2000" 
Der Umweltzustandsbericht und Prognose an jimmy Carter
Erschreckend viel davon ist auch so eingetreten


----------



## Floma (Montag um 23:03)

Update vom schwarzen Brett:
Beide Kinder hatten heute Spaghetti Bolognese (Rinderhack).
Morgen bekommt der kleine im U3 Haus vegetarische Maultaschen und der große Chicken Nuggets (mit Gemüse, keine Pommes).
Der Rest der Woche ist wieder bei beiden gleich. Mittwoch steht irgendwas vegetarisches auf dem Plan, Donnerstag Pfannkuchen mit Vanillesoße und Freitag  Falafeln mit Quark.

Fischfreie Woche, beschwert hat sich aber keiner.


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 23:32)

Das ist doch alles leckeres Essen, bis auf die Maultaschen (der Erfinder gehört gevierteilt!). Pfannkuchen muss ich dringend mal wieder machen. Falafel auch.


----------



## zulu (Dienstag um 02:39)

Was sind Fallaffen ?


Was ich nich kenn*
essich willich nich


----------



## Mescalero (Dienstag um 05:25)

Frittierte Kugeln aus Kichererbsen, kräftig gewürzt. Kommt aus dem Nahen Osten.


----------



## ratzfatzab (Dienstag um 06:30)

Falafel: vegetarische Buletten mit Migrationshintergrund


----------



## bic zip (Dienstag um 07:24)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles leckeres Essen, bis auf die Maultaschen (der Erfinder gehört gevierteilt!). Pfannkuchen muss ich dringend mal wieder machen. Falafel auch.


Maultaschen, „geneuntelt“, gebraten mit paar Möhrchen, Frühlingszwiebeln und Ei drüber gekloppt…lecker.


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 08:33)

Floma schrieb:


> Chicken Nuggets


gefüttert mit Fischmehl 
Also gibts doch Fisch.  

Früher gabs zumindest bei uns nix zu futtern. Da wurde von Mutti ne Knifte (und ja wir haben auch getauscht) geschmiert, Obst in Stücke geschnitten, ab und zu ne Milchschnitte oder n Milky Way.

Gegessen wurde zu Hause.


----------



## bic zip (Dienstag um 11:50)

hanzz schrieb:


> gefüttert mit Fischmehl
> Also gibts doch Fisch.
> 
> Früher gabs zumindest bei uns nix zu futtern. Da wurde von Mutti ne Knifte (und ja wir haben auch getauscht) geschmiert, Obst in Stücke geschnitten, ab und zu ne Milchschnitte oder n Milky Way.
> ...


Obst wurde direkt getauscht, fielen nur zuwenig drauf rein   

Und dann gabs von KiGa noch so komische, braungraue Kalk/Kalciumtabletten und Panzerplattengesundheitskekse


----------



## hanzz (Dienstag um 11:52)

bic zip schrieb:


> braungraue Kalk/Kalciumtabletten


Jau. Haben nach Wand geschmeckt.


----------



## Ganerc (Mittwoch um 14:25)

Ich bin heute noch froh, dass ich in keinem dieser vorschulischen Umerziehungslager war.


----------



## silverfish (Mittwoch um 14:50)

So ! Und bei mir gibts heute ausserplanmässig Lachs gebraten.
Und der ist bestimmt aus dem Kindergarten . Äähh .....wollte sagen aus dem Käfig


----------



## Wasishier (Heute um 10:42)

Dann lassen wir die verhungern. Denn Fleisch geht ja gar nicht mehr, was Umwelt und Gesundheit betrifft und Planzen werden ja auch gespritzt und kommen von überdüngten Böden, auch umwelttechnisch nicht der Brüller.

 Wichtig wäre jetzt nur noch das ganze genderkonform zu formulieren.

Mann, bin ich alt und intolerant geworden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Heute um 11:59)

Laut eines Berichtes, den ich kürzlich im Fernsehen sah, bereitet man(n) sich in Bezug auf die steigende Ausbreitung des Menschen auf solide, proteinhaltige Alternativen vor, die sich in bspw. Asien bewähren. 

Nahrungsalternative der Zukunft sind (verarbeitete), gezüchtet, diverse nahrhafte... 

INSEKTEN. 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax (Heute um 12:06)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich irgendwie zu Kriegszeiten?


Das dürfte dann... Moment, kurz rechnen... So etwa der Dreißigjährige gewesen sein?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (Heute um 12:32)

Zu meiner Kindergartenzeit hatte jedes Kind eine Brottasche zum umhängen dabei, in die paßte eine, zumindest halbtages-Verpflegung rein... Meistens auch mit was frischem und gesundem! 
Zu trinken bekamen wir je nach Jahreszeit Tee oder Obstsäfte, auch mal selbstgemachte Fruchtschorlen... 

Warum werden die Kinder heute nicht auch so verpflegt? Nehmen sich die Eltern keine Zeit mehr, Ihren Kindern selbst etwas gesundes und leckeres mitzugeben? 

Statt Brottasche vielleicht den Kindern eine kleine Kühlbox mitgeben, wenn es im Hort oder Kindergarten keine Kühlmöglichkeit für mitgebrachtes gibt.  
Auf andere schimpfen und Schuld bei Caterern, der Stadt oder sonstwem zu suchen und zu finden, ist immer  ja sehr einfach....


----------



## Minimax (Heute um 17:09)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> meiner Kindergartenzeit hatte jedes Kind eine Brottasche zum umhängen dabei,


Ja, ich hatte eine mit Wicki-Motiv. Mit denen konnte man sich Morgensternmässig geschwungen richtig gut verkloppen, wenn wieder Bandenkrieg (extrem dynamische Szene) anstand. Es gsb natürlich Regeln und ernst war es nie. Ausser man hatte das Pech, wenn Sven P. , der ausgegrenzte Gruppenpsychopath loslegte, dann half nur noch die Flucht. (Sven P. Hat mich mal mit einem Rodelschlitten über den Haufen gefahren, das war schlimm)
Später in der Grundschule war dann der Turnbeutel the Weapon of Choice, der natürlich eine ganz andere Wucht und Durchschlagskraft entfalten konnte- aber da hatte man dann ja auch Tornister, die man mit ner geschickten Drehung der Taillie als Schutzschild einsetzen konnte. Lederranzen waren nicht so gut, weil zu weich und flach, aber ein Blauer Scout-Tornister konnte einen Turnbeutel an Langer Kordel geschwungen sicher aufhalten, und gab Gelegenheit zum eigenen Vergeltungsschlag.


----------



## Mescalero (Heute um 17:14)

Eine "Brotschi" hatte ich natürlich auch, alle hatten eine. Wir (das starke Geschlecht) braune oder schwarze aus Leder, die Weiber bunte mit Blümchen drauf. Lächerlich.


----------



## Thomas. (Heute um 17:15)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte eine mit Wicki-Motiv. Mit denen konnte man sich Morgensternmässig geschwungen richtig gut verkloppen, wenn wieder Bandenkrieg (extrem dynamische Szene) anstand. Es gsb natürlich Regeln und ernst war es nie. Ausser man hatte das Pech, wenn Sven P. , der ausgegrenzte Gruppenpsychopath loslegte, dann half nur noch die Flucht. (Sven P. Hat mich mal mit einem Rodelschlitten über den Haufen gefahren, das war schlimm)
> Später in der Grundschule war dann der Turnbeutel the Weapon of Choice, der natürlich eine ganz andere Wucht und Durchschlagskraft entfalten konnte- aber da hatte man dann ja auch Tornister, die man mit ner geschickten Drehung der Taillie als Schutzschild einsetzen konnte. Lederranzen waren nicht so gut, weil zu weich und flach, aber ein Blauer Scout-Tornister konnte einen Turnbeutel an Langer Kordel geschwungen sicher aufhalten, und gab Gelegenheit zum eigenen Vergeltungsschlag.


man, man, das ist ja ein Wahnsinns Prolog für einen Samstagabend Krimi, ach was eine ganze Serie


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (Heute um 17:36)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte eine mit Wicki-Motiv. Mit denen konnte man sich Morgensternmässig geschwungen richtig gut verkloppen...



Die Männer aus Flake hätten es nicht anders gemacht. Ein raues Völkchen, diese Wikinger.
Schon Rollo pflegte damals zu sagen: _"Kommst Du in ein fremdes Land, beklau sie und verhau sie." _


----------



## Thomas. (Vor 59 Minuten)

Thomas. schrieb:


> man, man, das ist ja ein Wahnsinns Prolog für einen Samstagabend Krimi, ach was eine ganze Serie


Tatort Kindergarten 
Hauptkommissar Max Mini auf der Jag nach Sven P. dem Serien Psychopath  
Prolog siehe oben. 40 Jahre Später, in einem Kindergarten in München verschwindet auf mysteriöserweise der Fisch von den Tellern der Kinder , usw, usw


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (Vor 59 Minuten)

Uns schickte die damalige Tante von der Kita immer zum Klauen in den nagegelegenen Supermarkt. Wir waren schließlich noch nicht strafmündig und mit Kaufverträgen wäre es eh Essig gewesen. Mal gab es also Marzipanbrote satt zum Mittag, mal aber auch nur eine Schachtel Spunk, je nachdem wie man an der Kasse vorbeikam.


----------



## Thomas. (Vor 51 Minuten)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Uns schickte die damalige Tante von der Kita immer zum Klauen in den nagegelegenen Supermarkt. Wir waren schließlich noch nicht strafmündig und mit Kaufverträgen wäre es eh Essig gewesen. Mal gab es also Marzipanbrote satt zum Mittag, mal aber auch nur eine Schachtel Spunk, je nachdem wie man an der Kasse vorbeikam.



und da haben wir den zweiten Teil von Tatort Kindergarten, Organisiertes Verbrechen in der Kita, 
Hauptkommissar Max Mini und die Tante von der Kita


----------

